# My first ford transit conversion



## Davsal (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is my Ford Transit that I converted about a year ago. Its a 2003 LWB high top. It cost me £2250 to buy the vehicle and about the same again to convert. Myself and Sally done a 11 day trip around Europe last year and I use it for the odd wild camping night away. It has the usual comforts, hob, fridge, sink, TV, DVD, portable toilet, black out blinds, LED downlights, 2 x 110 leisure batteries, 240V inverter, electric hook up, split charger,  6 drawers and plenty of cupboard storage, driveaway awning, small freshwater tank and a small waste tank for the sink. Me and Sally love it and I am trying to convince her to do a 3 month Europe trip in a couple of years. Hope you like it. Cheers.


----------



## Just the Driver (Mar 23, 2012)

*Transit*

Nice work !!!:have fun:


----------



## Firefox (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice work Dave. Thanks for sharing your conversion with us


----------



## sean rua (Mar 24, 2012)

Very good and well done!

sean rua.


----------



## ellisboy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice looking van Dave :wave:


----------



## lotty (Mar 24, 2012)

looks great, thanks for sharing :hammer::wave:


----------



## Makzine (Mar 25, 2012)

Well done to you both looking good :dance::fun::dance:


----------



## hillwalker (May 14, 2012)

great job bud ..


----------



## herbenny (May 14, 2012)

Thats really lovely


----------



## mark61 (May 14, 2012)

What a great looking conversion. Very good job.


----------



## n brown (May 15, 2012)

nice job mate!


----------

